# Looking to Charter in Mexico for 6 weeks this winter



## sailwalters (Jun 17, 2009)

I will be having some time off this winter and would like to charter a bare sailboat for about 6 weeks to cruise the Sea of Cortez. My wife and I are looking for a private party boat to charter for this time. We would eventually like to purchase a Cabo Rico 36 and would therefore like a somewhat similar blue water cruiser. If anyone has any suggestions or contacts, please let me know.


----------



## Boatpride (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Sailwalters,

I may have a solution for you. Having joined recently I've read the thread about declaring an interest - so i'm declaring!

As you are looking to purchase a Cabo Rico 36 then it would make sense to trial one for a time. I expect that that's what you have in mind?

My site whose link follows uses a company [EDIT], they offer tailor made solutions, taking in to account duration, location and most importantly - budget.

If you click through to the category page in my signature then you can fill out any of the forms in the links on that page. Be sure to indicate your location and then the friendly staff [EDIT] can help you.

I hope you find the information useful and let me know how you get on.

Best Wishes


----------

